# Wagon ran me over



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yup I fell off the Atkins wagon hard today,ugh. While I'm seeing weight loss,I find the lifestyle difficult. Especially now that fall will soon be here and I'm A huge stew,soup, and Hardy food lover


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I fell off a few weeks ago. Company and huge parties (I am hosting) for 2 solid weeks. Ends next week Friday. Then I will crawl back on. Good luck


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I kind of bounce on and off my meal plan wagon, depends on how down in the dumps I am at any given day sad to say.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Solar Geek said:


> I fell off a few weeks ago. Company and huge parties (I am hosting) for 2 solid weeks. Ends next week Friday. Then I will crawl back on. Good luck


Good luck to you as well


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

sisterpine said:


> I kind of bounce on and off my meal plan wagon, depends on how down in the dumps I am at any given day sad to say.


I totally get that. Some days you just need comfort food


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> Yup I fell off the Atkins wagon hard today,ugh. While I'm seeing weight loss,I find the lifestyle difficult. Especially now that fall will soon be here and I'm A huge stew,soup, and Hardy food lover


It happens, you'll get back on. 

I was low carb (not Atkins) but didn't see the results that would make the sacrifice worth it. I just count calories now, and I've lost more weight.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A good soup or stew recipe:

Simmer dark meat chicken. chop it up. Flavor with a bit of garlic. Add a small amount of cabbage and as many non-starchy vegetables such as bell peppers and green beans that you want to.

Enjoy.

Irish Pixie is right. Think abut the weight you have lost and do it again! Or, count calories instead. Either way, you are in control!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Terri said:


> A good soup or stew recipe:
> 
> Simmer dark meat chicken. chop it up. Flavor with a bit of garlic. Add a small amount of cabbage and as many non-starchy vegetables such as bell peppers and green beans that you want to.
> 
> ...


Jumped right back on today


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Awe


Oregon1986 said:


> Jumped right back on today


Awesome.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You can fall off the wagon completely and land in the weeds or you can adjust what you are eating and stay for the hay ride. If the full Atkins is testing you then add some grains (bread, rice, pasta etc) back in. Better to have small quantities of things you crave (and being without on a restricted diet can make your body rebel). 

You can make a great stew with what is on the Atkins plan and then just add a biscuit. And pumpkin pie and apple pie - there are several crust-less recipes on line and if you want crust just have a small piece. One of my tricks when I am exposed to something scrumptious that I know I will give in to very shortly is to follow the 2 bite rule. That is often enough to satisfy and not leave you feeling deprived. Last week I had two bites of a chocolate fudge cake and that was enough. Mind you the bites are to be normal well mannered bites and not like a vulture ripping into the cake. Had to tone that down in the beginning.

Life is about change. You have decided to change to lose weight. But that does not mean that you cannot tweak what you are doing as long as you keep watching the quantities that you eat. And of course walking is the best exercise and so relaxing. Except up here when it gets to 30 below zero. But then again dogs don't care and they are the best exercise instructors. Who can resist a dog leaning against the front door with his leash in his mouth and sighing loudly every 20 seconds?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I, too, am not comfortable without a grain. But, one slice of toast with morning eggs will do the trick: I used to eat two.

Whatever diet you are on, the important thing is you decide what you need to eat to lose weight and then do it!

I eat small amounts of grain with other meals s well


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> Jumped right back on today


If it happens again, just relax, get comfortable, have your husband gently rub the tire marks off your back, and have a fresh start the next morning!


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll ask again, micros?


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

This is a good time of year for a big batch of chili. I make one with no beans or tomato and it's pretty low carb. (This is not my attempt to start the annual chili debate, I swear)
This is one of my favorite low carb recipe sites:
http://genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html
She's got a whole section dedicated to soups.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Elffriend said:


> This is a good time of year for a big batch of chili. I make one with no beans or tomato and it's pretty low carb. (This is not my attempt to start the annual chili debate, I swear)
> This is one of my favorite low carb recipe sites:
> http://genaw.com/lowcarb/recipes.html
> She's got a whole section dedicated to soups.


Oh yumm,I'll try that thank you


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You just need to make buddies with mr. diabetes as your trainer. With him running longside your wagon, you fall off and it will only cost you an arm and a leg.

Seriously without the diabetes as incentive, I never would went low carb. And can only imagine the extra difficulty if you have to be around or live with people that arent low carb. And extremely difficult to eat out. Even lot meat is either breaded or has sugary sauces on it. Pretty easy for a hermit, cant eat what isnt in the house or garden.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Diets, like disciplining your kids, cannot be applied using the one size for all method. That to me, makes it somewhat frustrating to listen to all of the gurus on tv pitch their methods as the end all of weight loss. What works for me does not and will not work for my wife, and will get me in hot water if I try to push her to follow along.
I know a guy who lost 40 pounds over the summer by doing nothing more than to stop eating after 8 pm. What?.....
I know a woman who drank 3 fruit smoothies each day and had one (yes one) spoonful of each course of her dinner at night. I watched her one thanksgiving eat one bite of 16 different dishes and she was done. She now weighs about 100 lbs.
Everyone has a book, a youtube video, etc but the best answer for me was to take someone else's idea and just make it my own.
Eat less, eat healthy, drink water and exercise, everything else is just personal.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Diets, like disciplining your kids, cannot be applied using the one size for all method. That to me, makes it somewhat frustrating to listen to all of the gurus on tv pitch their methods as the end all of weight loss. What works for me does not and will not work for my wife, and will get me in hot water if I try to push her to follow along.
> I know a guy who lost 40 pounds over the summer by doing nothing more than to stop eating after 8 pm. What?.....
> I know a woman who drank 3 fruit smoothies each day and had one (yes one) spoonful of each course of her dinner at night. I watched her one thanksgiving eat one bite of 16 different dishes and she was done. She now weighs about 100 lbs.
> Everyone has a book, a youtube video, etc but the best answer for me was to take someone else's idea and just make it my own.
> Eat less, eat healthy, drink water and exercise, everything else is just personal.


Very well said


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> ...
> Eat less, eat healthy, drink water and exercise, everything else is just personal.


And even that is gonna look different to different people. LOL! (Eating less than what, and healthy according to who? LOL!! It gets messy quick.)

In all seriousness, you're right, we all have to find our path.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Bellyman said:


> And even that is gonna look different to different people. LOL! (Eating less than what, and healthy according to who? LOL!! It gets messy quick.)


That is very true. The diet I eat, very low carb, virtually no grains or starchy veg and limited fruit would be considered very unhealthy by someone who was, say, a raw vegan. But as a diabetic it's very healthy for me.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok since I have been down I'm still counting calories so knocked off about a thousand from what I was eating.

Thing is for three years I gain muscle and didn't lose weight. So now I'll probably lose weight.

big rockpile


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Elffriend said:


> This is a good time of year for a big batch of chili. I make one with no beans or tomato and it's pretty low carb. (This is not my attempt to start the annual chili debate, I swear)



*Please, I want to know about the annual chili debate, I swear too much too, but that's beside the point. *


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

PrairieClover said:


> *Please, I want to know about the annual chili debate, I swear too much too, but that's beside the point. *


Oh, dear. Ok, here goes. It usually starts with one person mentioning chili. Then people start posting recipes. Chili shouldn't have beans. Yes, it should. No, but beans on the side are ok. Chili shouldn't have tomato. Yes it should. If you leave out the beans and tomato why bother?!? What kind of meat do you use? Really? Why would you do that? Chili should have ground beef (or stew beef or insert favorite meat here). Someone will post a chili verde recipe or a white chili made with chicken and navy beans. Fresh peppers or dried? How hot?

It's actually usually very fun and informative. It's definitely a debate and not a fight. I think there are as many chili recipes in the world as there are people who like chili.


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Elffriend said:


> Oh, dear. Ok, here goes. It usually starts with one person mentioning chili. Then people start posting recipes. Chili shouldn't have beans. Yes, it should. No, but beans on the side are ok. Chili shouldn't have tomato. Yes it should. If you leave out the beans and tomato why bother?!? What kind of meat do you use? Really? Why would you do that? Chili should have ground beef (or stew beef or insert favorite meat here). Someone will post a chili verde recipe or a white chili made with chicken and navy beans. Fresh peppers or dried? How hot?
> 
> It's actually usually very fun and informative. It's definitely a debate and not a fight. I think there are as many chili recipes in the world as there are people who like chili.


Oh, fun. 
What!!?? People actually use recipes for chili??!! 
I would like to come up with something different for my chili. I don't like using ground beef anymore so usually use ground turkey. Would rather get away from using so much tomato stuff. Love peppers, can do without onions. Beans are what really make it chili, but that's just my opinion. Lots of seasoning. Cumin especially.
Thanks for the heads up, Elffriend.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Knew an old boy who loved skillet cornbread and a big pot of spicy chilli with a layer of peaches on top.
His favorite snack was a snickets bar mixed in a bag of doritoes. 
He was a unique fellow who preferred gutting and cleaning deer on his frt porch so he didnt have to walk as far to the kitchen for tools.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

PrairieClover said:


> Beans are what really make it chili, but that's just my opinion.


Them's fighting words! LOL


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Knew an old boy who loved skillet cornbread and a big pot of spicy chilli with a layer of peaches on top.
> His favorite snack was a snickets bar mixed in a bag of doritoes.


Sweet and spicy together is a great flavor combination. I had a friend in school who liked chocolate and pepperoni eaten together.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I also got ran over by the wagon maybe I need to say ship. We went on a two week cruise and I lost my mind. I am sure I could have made better choices. All I need is to look at a pic of myself or try on clothes that are too tight. I am ready to get back on the wagon only I can't decide if I want to count calories or go back to group meetings. Excuses excuses.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

dodgesmammaw said:


> I also got ran over by the wagon maybe I need to say ship. We went on a two week cruise and I lost my mind. I am sure I could have made better choices. All I need is to look at a pic of myself or try on clothes that are too tight. I am ready to get back on the wagon only I can't decide if I want to count calories or go back to group meetings. Excuses excuses.


You can do it,don't give up!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

https://www.today.com/health/diet-break-t116476
Some encouragement for those who occasionally fall off the wagon


----------

